# Dental Work Price



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I just came back from my Vet to get an estimate for a Dental Work for Emma. Her teeth are clean, I think her problems is the gum and the overgrow in top of her canines.
I was told the Estimate Cost is from $500 to $600.
Is this a fear price?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

That sounds high to me. A dental here rarely costs that much unless lots of extractions are done, X-rays, etc. But a simple cleaning and teeth in good shape....maybe $200-300.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

I agree, that sounds very steep. What did the vet say regarding the urgency of this procedure? What are the risks of waiting to get this done? Is there any possibility of improvement over time?

I would get a 2nd opinion.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Here are the expenses
Dental Cleaning Level 2 $211.00
Vet Lab Profile PAP,CBC, Electrolytes $101
Pain Medication/antibiotics $ 50.00
Oral Surgery ( Remove the Overgrow Gum) $140.00
Anesthesia $58.00
Pre-Surgical Medication $20.00
Total $580
The only reason I am considering it is for the overgrow gum


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

With bloodwork I can see if getting more expensive. 

The surgical removal seems a bit high. Whenever we have a mass removal with a dental it's not more than $75


----------

